# Interesting comment from realtor



## tinapz

HiYas! I just had an interesting comment from the realtor helping me view properties in Gissi. He said I should plan to secure a rental car each time I visit the Abruzzo area because public transport is unreliable, taxis are scarce, and "Abruzzo has never heard of Uber". Is anyone in the forum familiar with this area of Italy, along the Adriatic coast? Can it really be that hard to get around before buying my own vehicle? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## NickZ

I'd basically agree. 

There are buses but they tend to run on a schedule for the kids going to school or the adults going to work.

Gissi is big enough you don't really have to leave the town but not having a car will keep you local. If you've bought a more rural property no car means walking


----------



## tinapz

NickZ said:


> I'd basically agree.
> 
> There are buses but they tend to run on a schedule for the kids going to school or the adults going to work.
> 
> Gissi is big enough you don't really have to leave the town but not having a car will keep you local. If you've bought a more rural property no car means walking




Thanks, Nick. The properties I'm looking at are centrally located. Once I settle in it should be fine, but I guess I'll have to get creative during my search.


----------



## NickZ

You'll really want a car.

First for the search. Then for things like getting furniture etc. Imagine something simple like running up to Ikea. From Gissi it's an hour or so by car. You may not want to go to Ikea but you'll likely be up the coast at least a few times.

You can do a lot online but it's much easier to drive to a shop and look at things.


----------



## GeordieBorn

I agree with Nick that getting to Ikea would be a problem, but buying on-line is fine and likely just as cheap (€12 delivery last time we used them). I think unless you are living somewhere like Vasto, Montisilvano or Pineto say, again Nick is right you would be almost stuck local. Basically the places mentioned above do have a reasonable bus service, but in addition they also have a train station. When we first came here we never spotted any taxis at the airport, now they are queued up when you go there, so perhaps even Uber will turn up!


----------



## Italia-Mx

I live in Pescara, don't have a car and have never had any problem getting anywhere by bus or train. In a country that has more senior citizens than any other country in Europe, it would be silly for the busses to run only on schedule for work or school. Retired people don't go to work OR school, don't drive cars but tend to do a lot of shopping and sightseeing. I would stay away from IKEA if you can afford to spend a little more. Compared to furniture from Italian stores like Mercatone Uno, IKEA is total junk. You can furnish your entire home on-line at Mercatone Uno.


----------



## NickZ

Pescara is the largest city in the region. Gissi isn't even a fraction of the size.


----------



## Italia-Mx

Lots of retired folks in those towns too and they also have to get around by bus. You are incorrect. Whatever transportation that is available runs on time. I have used the bus in Nocciano, Pineto, Silvi Marina, Giulianova. No problem.


----------



## NickZ

Just checked. Pescara is roughly 150x the size of Gissi. 

BTW most of the seniors I know drive. Cars,tractors,vespas and even heavy trucks.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Yep a reasonable size town and you can likely get by without a car. But Mercatone Uno? That has to be a wind up, I agree Ikea would not be our first place to go to, but they are class compared to Mercatone, then again anywhere is!
For the OP, this is the bus site to check out how well they serve places. Also being retired we have loads of time to sit and watch in the distance the local (x2 per day) buses and they seem regular as clockwork, but we don't use them.


----------



## Italia-Mx

Nearly all the seniors I know in Pescara and in all of the towns I mentioned above do not drive. If they don't go on public transportation, their kids drive them. Re Mercatone Uno. I have luxury leather couches and chairs purchased at Mercatone Uno six years ago and they are still in excellent shape. Beautiful kitchen chairs purchased there are also still in excellent shape as are a quality end table and two multi-use cabinets. My companion had a desk delivered from IKEA and the dows came right through the top of it while he was putting it together. Never again. While it's true IKEA employees speak English and most of those at Mercatone Uno do not, Mercatone Uno has much better quality.


----------



## PauloPievese

GeordieBorn said:


> I agree Ikea would not be our first place to go to


Okay, I'll bite. Where WOULD be the first place(s) you would go to for online furniture shopping?


----------



## NickZ

Personally unless you know exactly what you want I wouldn't. All the shops have pretty pictures but that doesn't mean it'll match your imagination. 

You need to go into the shops and look. Touch stuff. 

These days most of the shops have a wide range of stuff. The stuff at the low end is fairly disposable. The higher the price usually (but not always) better. Most of the stuff is flat pack. 

But Italian/European homes in general are smaller than North American. Seeing the stuff in person will make it easier to make decisions on sizes. Colours are more accurate in person. You can feel things like how drawers open. 

The thing about Ikea is they sell other things. Literally pots,pans,towels,carpets,candles etc. Some of these things aren't really Italian. If for example you forgot your french press pot,measuring cups and spoons you'd find all that in Ikea. Or you could wander to store after store hoping to find them.


----------



## GeordieBorn

I agree with Nick on the big stuff i.e. I would not just buy on-line without seeing. As for Ikea not being our first thought, we simply don't like their style. However all those small things Nick mention, and a lot more, I would look on-line at Ikea. For example  this small "stool" they sell (we use as a small garden side table), is excellent quality and price. The link is for the UK site, but another good thing about Ikea is you can take the UK product code and stick it in the Italy site and search on it.


----------



## NickZ

Going back to Tina's original question and ignoring furniture. 

Last week I had to go to Francavilla for some routine tests. More than an hour by car from the Gissi area. Next week the follow up tests are in Lanciano. Closer but only slightly.

You're going to need a car in this area .


----------



## Italia-Mx

PauloPievese said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Where WOULD be the first place(s) you would go to for online furniture shopping?


[email protected] com


----------



## Italia-Mx

Agreed car is needed for Lanciano. I love that town but can only get from Pescara to Lanciano by train. But Francavilla is easy access from Pescara by bus or trains which run often.


----------



## cermignano

yes there are buses and trains on the coast. Italia Mx, the places you mentioned you have travelled to are on the coast. I have stayed in many inland towns and villages in Abruzzo and some of them have very few buses per week and no taxis. I have always had to hire a car to get around


----------



## cermignano

Also most of the shopping malls, builders merchants etc are near the coast and these are places which you have to spend lots of time driving back and forth to for years for renovating, repairs etc. There are many places to explore but no public transport to do it. We have travelled to the coast and parked the hire car to take the train to places. But for example if you wanted to visit Civatella, Guadriagelle, Sulmona, Scanno etc etc you need a car.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Ok I will bite too :eyebrows:

As somebody who sells furniture online (and is desperately fighting the urge not to break the no advertising rules) I will say this.

IKEA... We all know its flat pack BS which so long as you build and don't put a fan on in the room it should stay standing... Ok maybe a bit harsh but it is not the top quality stuff really is it! Nice meatballs though:tongue1:

Mercatone uno... has slightly better quality but really not quantifiable enough to put it on a platform above IKEA... A lot of the stuff is assembled in Italy but made using imported components, it is important to look out for when buying as it is not always stated.. In fact I have caught out a lot of 100% made in Italy sellers out like this because the components are the same Chinese stuff I sell, but their products are 3x 4x the price! Also... No meatballs!

Other Independent Italian furniture sellers... You need to find someone you trust, safe to say a guy I used for my Kitchen will not be on that list. Ultimately if you are buying from a shop take advantage of the person in front of you and see how much they know about the product, if they can't give you any more information than what he is reading in the catalogue, you might as well buy it online at half the price, if you can't see it/touch it before you buy, even more so!

Ultimately if anyone wants any sort of advice on furniture just PM me and I will help where I can.

Kenzo

PS. Regarding buses down in Sicily they all run on the timetables for the kids in the smaller towns (< 20,000) but the bigger cities are quite regular. Never really seen a bus be late.... have had a few not show up at all however... but the north will more than likely be better organized than down here.


----------



## rsetzer99

We live in Casalanguida, right next door. 

Yes, you will need a car. Rent one from the Pescara airport. We do have bus service, but its mostly just two busses a day. A morning and an afternoon bus. PM me if your next time your going to be in Abruzzo. My wife and I would love to meet for lunch or dinner and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## tinapz

Such a wonderfully kind offer! Thank you ever so much =)
I'm there end of September and getting more excited by the minute.


----------



## Italia-Mx

maureensco said:


> yes there are buses and trains on the coast. Italia Mx, the places you mentioned you have travelled to are on the coast. I have stayed in many inland towns and villages in Abruzzo and some of them have very few buses per week and no taxis. I have always had to hire a car to get around


I just spent four days in Castelli, Teramo. While we did drive up there, I saw the blue ARPA bus from Teramo pulling into Castelli twice a day on all four days I was there. I also saw the bus driver loading under the bus the beautiful ceramics tourists had purchased in Castelli. I brought back a large plate (now hanging on my kitchen wall), a lovely ceramic painting, and a beautifully hand painted ceramic umbrella stand. We also ate, in Castelli, the pizza that won the best in Abruzzo and third best in all of Italy. My visiting relatives from USA say they are not looking forward to eating pizza in the USA ever again.


----------



## baldilocks

Italia-Mx said:


> I just spent four days in Castelli, Teramo. While we did drive up there, I saw the blue ARPA bus from Teramo pulling into Castelli twice a day on all four days I was there. I also saw the bus driver loading under the bus the beautiful ceramics tourists had purchased in Castelli. I brought back a large plate (now hanging on my kitchen wall), a lovely ceramic painting, and a beautifully hand painted ceramic umbrella stand. We also ate, in Castelli, the pizza that won the best in Abruzzo and third best in all of Italy. * My visiting relatives from USA say they are not looking forward to eating pizza in the USA ever again*.


See this thread:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/i...s-living-italy/1456710-food.html#post14588520


----------



## rfrford

hi I am reading the comments here with interest. I am looking to buy in Gissi and would welcome further information.Please email me with living conditions,costs etc so I know the pitfalls before making my decision


----------



## gatta_coco

Italia-Mx said:


> I live in Pescara, don't have a car and have never had any problem getting anywhere by bus or train. In a country that has more senior citizens than any other country in Europe, it would be silly for the busses to run only on schedule for work or school. Retired people don't go to work OR school, don't drive cars but tend to do a lot of shopping and sightseeing. I would stay away from IKEA if you can afford to spend a little more. Compared to furniture from Italian stores like Mercatone Uno, IKEA is total junk. You can furnish your entire home on-line at Mercatone Uno.


Mercatone Uno was a company that sponsor Italian legend Marco Pantani?


----------

